# buck teats



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

So i am selling one of my bucklings
She asked me to check his teats to see if its single or he has 2 or fish tailed

I tried googling it but didnt find nothing on buck teats 
Does any one have a pic to share? And why does fish tail teats make the buck undesireable? And 1 and 2 is better?

Thanks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This chart is very helpful. http://abga.org/education/teat-structure-chart/ Teats on bucks are a big deal to me because it can be a genetic thing. So if the buck has bad teats he may pass those bad teats on to his kids or grandkids. I've seen terrible teated bucks produce perfect teated doelings, but then the grandkids have terrible teats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I wish I had this the other day!! I'm going to butt in here  if a kid has 2 functioning teats, she's a month old, and they are spaced enough to put your pinkie between the two is that a DQ show wise? 
I had someone show up to look at one of my girls and he sent a pic to the 4h leader and she replied back don't get.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh I wish I had this the other day!! I'm going to butt in here  if a kid has 2 functioning teats, she's a month old, and they are spaced enough to put your pinkie between the two is that a DQ show wise?
> I had someone show up to look at one of my girls and he sent a pic to the 4h leader and she replied back don't get.


That sounds like she is 2x2 which would be okay. Maybe they just don't like 2x2 teats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I think she meant the kid is 1x1 but they are really close together. I don't think that would be a DQ, and they'll most likely get more spacing between them as she grows.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh I wish I had this the other day!! I'm going to butt in here  if a kid has 2 functioning teats, she's a month old, and they are spaced enough to put your pinkie between the two is that a DQ show wise?
> I had someone show up to look at one of my girls and he sent a pic to the 4h leader and she replied back don't get.


That is certainly NOT a DQ.
But people can and do still have their preferences. 
I love turning a kid over for the first time and seeing they are obviously 1+1 or well separated 2+2, but I've found that even the sketchy looking ones can turn out to be both legally show correct and perfectly capable of raising babies. Sometimes what looks like a fish teat on a baby doe kid will turn out to be one main well functioning teat that has a little non-functional nub off to the side, for example. You have to let them grow out for awhile to be sure, and even then you don't know for sure until they freshen.

I've seen a lot of "clean, well separated, 2+2 structure" doe kids turn out to only have one (always the main bottom one) teat on each side that works. I have heard some people claim they lose kids from this as they say the kid starves trying to nurse the non-functional. This plain doesn't happen in my herd, so I find these claims to be incredulous. However, if you are hoping to buy a doe kid that will eventually have four functioning teats, you should look very closely for orifices on all four.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I too have found that the 2nd smaller upper teat does not interfere. Kids learn real quick if a faucet doesn't work.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Tenacross said:


> I have heard some people claim they lose kids from this as they say the kid starves trying to nurse the non-functional. This plain doesn't happen in my herd, so I find these claims to be incredulous.


I have heard this many times as well (even from my vet) and have never had a problem! They know which ones work and which do not. I do not understand how they could starve unless they were never introduced to the functioning teats in the first place.

Maybe someone has experienced this first-hand?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree with Tim. It doesn't take long for the kids to figure out which teats give milk.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Why do boers have so much trouble in the teat department? Just curious if it is a bad breeding thing or what? Shouldn't they have only two teats total for not just showing, but isn't that desirable anyway?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

NyGoatMom said:


> Why do boers have so much trouble in the teat department? Just curious if it is a bad breeding thing or what? Shouldn't they have only two teats total for not just showing, but isn't that desirable anyway?


 Four functioning teats on a Boer is actually preferred in S Africa which is where they originated.
Some prefer two teats. We like the 2:2.
You have to keep in mind these are meat goats, not dairy. They will never have the gorgeous teats & udders of dairy. Or their long lactation.
I have only seen a very small handful of fish or cluster here on our place over the years, maybe a half a doz including buck kids.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Why do boers have so much trouble in the teat department? Just curious if it is a bad breeding thing or what? Shouldn't they have only two teats total for not just showing, but isn't that desirable anyway?


IMO, the reason is selection. Boers have been selected on their meat breed characteristics and not for their udder like dairy does. The same deal is true for cattle. Have you ever taken a look at the udders on a herd of old Hereford cows? It's pretty scary.

I've heard the same as Nancy D that the South Africans selected for four functioning teats. I'm not sure that was such a great idea in hindsight, but I can vouch that a doe that actually does have four functioning teats is better able to handle triplets and I've found that the first drink of colostrum a newborn gets is usually off the higher/smaller teat on a 2+2 doe.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes that's true tenacross, almost all of my yearling does this year have 4 functional teats. Most of the newborns drink from the smaller one. However I have a couple does with triplets and all of the kids are able to drink. It kinda nice to have does with four functional tears.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry should have explained it better, she's actually 1X2 but the 2 is well spaced. I asked what the reasoning was, was it the fact she had 2 or is it that they are close together and they haven't got back to me so maybe your right and they wanted 1X1 and that was their excuse. 
I haven't had anything starve with the small none working tests either, to be honest I have t had any issues with fish teats either. I have one doe that has fish tears on both sides and she is raising triplets on her own. Now I got her back before I knew this was a no no but she's doing a good job so stays.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Extra teats on boers drives me batty!! lol I started in dairy, so I guess I still want to see pretty udders with nice teats on my boers. haha That being said I have a couple does that are 2 x 2 or 2 x 1, and I have one doe that has teats that make me cringe because she has 3 x 2. I'm growing out two bucks right now, and they are both 1 x 1. I would love all my boers to be 1 x 1, but it will take time to get there. I have three does though that are clean 1 x 1, so I guess I'm slowly getting there. I wouldn't buy a buck that isn't 1 x 1.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Depending on the severity of the fish teat, remember, is that Doe able to properly care for her kids. That is very important, if you are just in it for meat goat, that isn't an issue, if she can feed her offspring. For the registry and showing an animal with a fish teat, is not desirable. 

As to the 2x1, some do not like them, but I have to say, why is it so bad for some breeders to dislike, if the Doe have 3 functional teats 2x1 and the 2 are well separate and work. They can feed trips. I don't hate them and see no issues with it. ABGA states, "not more than 2 per side", which tells me, they are acceptable but to some, they must just look funny. I don't mind them truthfully. And it can be debated in the show ring.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol yes the 3 does look funny. I bought one last year and didn't realize in the catalog they didn't state what her tears were, any ways got him and just reached my hand down there and was like WOW she has 3 on each side. Guess if they all work she can feed.a.small army polluting doe a look goofy. But at first I though anything more then one teat on each side looked funny


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

If they don't have an orifice, they don't count.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is so hard to tell sometimes when they are young, so there are times when we have to wait until they freshen, to find out if they do or don't work. 

If no more than 2 per side and even if 2 are not functional, they are still acceptable, please see the ABGA teat chart. The only thing is, a kid cannot get anything out.


----------

